# Keskustelu: Opetuskelpoisuus



## 盲人瞎馬

Terve.

Tässä langassa en esitä kysymystä suomen kielestä vaan aloitan keskustelun aiheesta, joka kiinnostaa mua. Pyydänkin teitä postaamaan suomeksi, koska suomen kielen käyttö on olennaista tälle keskustelulle.

Ennen kaikkea, kirjoitan yhteenvedetysti minusta. Joku kuusi vuotta sitten rekisteröidyin tälle foorumille hakemaan apua suomen kielen opiskeluun. Kiinnostukseni suomen kielestä oli niin vahvaa, että sitä olisikin voitu pitää pakkomielteenä. Kiinnostus oli niin suurta, että olin päättänyt opiskella kieltä itsekseni pääteltyäni, etten pystynyt matkustamaan Suomeen opiskelemaan kieltä maassa. Ei ollut rahaa kielikurssille, eikä oleskelullekaan. Piti siis tehdä se omin tavoin. Vuosia pitkin minulle valkeni, että minulle kieltenoppiminen on helppoa, eikä minun ole kovin vaikeaa oppia uusia sanoja tai käsittää vieraiden kielten kielioppikäsitteitä (joita suomi onkin täynnä ja joiden ymmärtäminen osoittautuikin hyvin vaativaksi portugalia äidinkielenään puhuvalle). Opiskeluihin meni suunnilleen 4 vuotta (vuonna 2014 kykenin jo ilmaisemaan itseääni ilman suuria vaikeuksia) ja tämä tieto aina yllättää suomalaiset, kun he kysyvät asiasta. Uskon voivani siis sanoa itseäni lahjakkaaksi, kun monet suomalaisetkin ovat moneen otteeseen todenneet saman minun suhteen. Olen myös kerran ottanut yhteyttä São Paulon kaupungissa toimivaan kielikouluun meilitse (ainoa maassa, joka tarjoaa suomen kielen kurssin) kysyen onko olemassa suomen kielikokeita Brasiliassa ja sain viestin suomen kielen opettajalta sanoen, ettei ole, mutta että "osaan jo suomea". Uskon siis voivani perustellusti ajatella, että osaanhan kieltä.

Syy tähän keskusteluun on toiveeni joku päivä työskennellä suomen kielen opettajana. Uskon, että olisin pätevä opettaja. Suomalaiset metallibändit ovat levittäneet suomalaisuutta tänne Brasiliaan ja niiden vuoksi kysyntää suomen kielen kursseille ja kielestä kiinnostuneita ihmisiä löytyy tyydyttävänä määränä. Kuitenkin opiskeluiden alussa minuun vaikuttaneet vaikeudet ovat vieläkin läsnä elämässäni. En vieläkään pysty matkustamaan Suomeen (valuuttamme on myös viimeaikoina menettänyt paljon arvoa), enkä luule osaavani täydellistä suomea. Puhutun suomen ymmärtäminen on aina ollut este. Opiskelujen aikanakaan en saanut harjoitella sitä kovin paljon. Luku-, puhe- ja kirjoitustaidot riittävät, mutta en vain ymmärrä puhuttua suomea yhtä hyvin, enkä voi matkustaa Suomeen hiomaan sitä. Sen lisäksi, teen pieniä virheitä koko ajan kirjoittaessa. Niistä yleisimmät ovat: lauseeni ovat joskus liian pitkiä; sananvalintaan ja sanajärjestykseen liittyviä huomautuksia; puheen "ylivaikeuttaminen" (i.e. huomaamattani kirjoitan lauseet tarvittua monimutkaisemmin) ja en tiedä mitään yhtään Suomen murteista.

Kysymys on siis se, että pystynkö (vai edes pitäisikö) oikeasti opettamaan suomea edellämainituista vioista huolimatta? Itse en usko, että kannattaisi kokeilla. Kielenopetukseenhan kaivataan opetettavan kielen täydellistä osaamista ja sitä en omaa.

Mitä mieltä olette tästä? Kertokaapa kannattaako/pitäisikö kokeilla.

Kiitos.


----------



## Warped

Eli haluaisit opettaa suomea juuri Brasiliassa vai Suomessa? Miten päin tahansa, niin kuulostaa hienolta. 

Ensiksi ajattelin mahdollisuutta, että jos kieli kiinnostaisi sinua niin paljon, niin muuttaisit Suomeen ja kävisit suomen kursseja ja opiskelisit kielenopettajaksi suomalaisessa yliopistossa. Kaiken tämän jälkeen osaisit varmasti suomea todella hyvin ja saisit pätevyyden opettaa Suomen kouluissa.

Ensinnäkin, jokainen kirjoittamasi sana ja lause ovat oikein (noin silmämääräisesti). Joskus olen todellakin yllättynyt ulkomaalaisten kieliosaamisesta. Tämä saa jo sille vahvistusta, että sinusta voisi tulla kyseisen kielen opettaja.

Ja mitä seuraaviin virkkeisiin tulee...:

"Itse en usko, että kannattaisi kokeilla. Kielenopetukseenhan kaivataan opetettavan kielen täydellistä osaamista ja sitä en omaa."

... olen sitä mieltä, että kukaan ei ole valmis ilman kunnollista opetusta ja koulutusta. Nämä saat, kun käyt yliopiston. Joten älä luovu unelmastasi; osaat kieltä jo todella hyvin.

P.S. Yliopistossa saisit myös kuunnella puhekieltä, ja sitä kautta tämän kuuleminen myös parantuisi huomattavasti.


----------



## Marko55

Vitalore, ensin haluan sanoa, että olet varmasti todella lahjakas ja motivoitunut kieltenopiskelija! Kirjoitat todella hyvin.

Halusit tietää, voisitko olla suomen kielen opettajana. Et kertonut, oletko koskaan ollut opettajana? Oletko suorittanut pedagogisia opintoja yliopistossa? Suomessa muodollinen pätevyys on tärkeää, jos haluat pitkäaikaisen työn. Suomessa on melko paljon maahanmuuttajien suomen kielen opettajia, joiden äidinkieli ei ole suomi. Nämä opettajat ovat opiskelleet suomea yliopistossa ja suorittaneet myös pedagogiset opinnot.


----------



## Spongiformi

Jos sinulla ei ole mahdollisuutta edetä virallista tietä, ainakaan toistaiseksi, en näe mitään syytä sille, mikset voisi käyttää taitojasi pienen bisneksen pyörittämiseen. Toki virallista tietä käyneenä sinulla olisi parempi näkemys siitä, miten tavalliset ihmiset oppivat uuden kielen, eivät pelkästään kaltaisesi lahjakkaat yksilöt, joten se ehkä voi vaikeuttaa opettamista. Jos sinulla ei ole kokemusta opettamisesta, erityisesti kielen opettamisesta (olet vieläpä itseoppinut), niin voi olla, että opettamisen käytännön järjestelyt ovat ainakin aluksi musertavia. Totuus on loppujen lopuksi se, ettei virallista kieli- ja opettajakoulutusta huvikseen järjestetä yliopistotasolla. Mutta toisaalta olisihan se suuri sääli, ettet voisi käyttää vuosien työtä mihinkään muuhun kuin laulujen sanoitusten lukemiseen. Jos asiakkaasi eivät muuten tulisi oppineeksi mitään, niin jos saisit opetuksen järjestettyä, ei se olisi keneltäkään pois.

Kunhan et aliarvioi työmäärää!


----------



## Määränpää

Vitalore said:


> Kielenopetukseenhan kaivataan opetettavan kielen täydellistä osaamista ja sitä en omaa.


Eikä kaivata. Kuvittelisin että jos menisin täällä Suomessa portugalin kurssille, opettajana olisi todennäköisesti joku suomalainen joka ei osaisi portugalia täydellisesti. Riittää kun osaa opettaa sen mitä oppikirjassa lukee.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Warped said:


> Eli haluaisit opettaa suomea juuri Brasiliassa vai Suomessa? Miten päin tahansa, niin kuulostaa hienolta.
> 
> Ensiksi ajattelin mahdollisuutta, että jos kieli kiinnostaisi sinua niin paljon, niin muuttaisit Suomeen ja kävisit suomen kursseja ja opiskelisit kielenopettajaksi suomalaisessa yliopistossa. Kaiken tämän jälkeen osaisit varmasti suomea todella hyvin ja saisit pätevyyden opettaa Suomen kouluissa.
> 
> Ensinnäkin, jokainen kirjoittamasi sana ja lause ovat oikein (noin silmämääräisesti). Joskus olen todellakin yllättynyt ulkomaalaisten kieliosaamisesta. Tämä saa jo sille vahvistusta, että sinusta voisi tulla kyseisen kielen opettaja.
> 
> Ja mitä seuraaviin virkkeisiin tulee...:
> 
> "Itse en usko, että kannattaisi kokeilla. Kielenopetukseenhan kaivataan opetettavan kielen täydellistä osaamista ja sitä en omaa."
> 
> ... olen sitä mieltä, että kukaan ei ole valmis ilman kunnollista opetusta ja koulutusta. Nämä saat, kun käyt yliopiston. Joten älä luovu unelmastasi; osaat kieltä jo todella hyvin.
> 
> P.S. Yliopistossa saisit myös kuunnella puhekieltä, ja sitä kautta tämän kuuleminen myös parantuisi huomattavasti.



Idea olisi opettaa täällä Brasiliassa. En usko osaavani kieltä tarpeeksi hyvin opettaakseni Suomessa kilpaillen yliopistollista koulutusta saaneita, oikeita opettajia vastaan. En ole samalla tasolla kuin ammattillaiset opettajat. Homma olisi amatöörimäista, yksityistä, omin tavoin suoritettua tyyppiä.

Ymmärrän ehdotuksesi, mutta ei käy. En ole koskaan ollut ulkomailla eli en tiedä, miten ulkomaillaopiskelujuttu edes toimii ja teidänkin, että opiskelu ulkomaalaisessa yliopistossa toisessa maassa asuen on erittäin kallis juttu, vaikka koulutus suomalaisessa opintolaitoksessa onkin ilmaista. Opettajakoulutusta suomalaisesta yliopistostahan olisi erinomainen idea, mutta sen täytäntöönpano on valitettavasti mahdoton.



Marko55 said:


> Vitalore, ensin haluan sanoa, että olet varmasti todella lahjakas ja motivoitunut kieltenopiskelija! Kirjoitat todella hyvin.
> 
> Halusit tietää, voisitko olla suomen kielen opettajana. Et kertonut, oletko koskaan ollut opettajana? Oletko suorittanut pedagogisia opintoja yliopistossa? Suomessa muodollinen pätevyys on tärkeää, jos haluat pitkäaikaisen työn. Suomessa on melko paljon maahanmuuttajien suomen kielen opettajia, joiden äidinkieli ei ole suomi. Nämä opettajat ovat opiskelleet suomea yliopistossa ja suorittaneet myös pedagogiset opinnot.



Kuten sanoin edellä, idea olisi opettaa täällä Brasiliassa yksityisenä opettajana. Suomessa opettaminen/opiskeleminen on kokonaan mahdotonta. Ei, minulla ei ole yliopistokoulutusta, mutta aion hakea yliopiston opiskelijaksi pian.



Spongiformi said:


> Jos sinulla ei ole mahdollisuutta edetä virallista tietä, ainakaan toistaiseksi, en näe mitään syytä sille, mikset voisi käyttää taitojasi pienen bisneksen pyörittämiseen. Toki virallista tietä käyneenä sinulla olisi parempi näkemys siitä, miten tavalliset ihmiset oppivat uuden kielen, eivät pelkästään kaltaisesi lahjakkaat yksilöt, joten se ehkä voi vaikeuttaa opettamista. Jos sinulla ei ole kokemusta opettamisesta, erityisesti kielen opettamisesta (olet vieläpä itseoppinut), niin voi olla, että opettamisen käytännön järjestelyt ovat ainakin aluksi musertavia. Totuus on loppujen lopuksi se, ettei virallista kieli- ja opettajakoulutusta huvikseen järjestetä yliopistotasolla. Mutta toisaalta olisihan se suuri sääli, ettet voisi käyttää vuosien työtä mihinkään muuhun kuin laulujen sanoitusten lukemiseen. Jos asiakkaasi eivät muuten tulisi oppineeksi mitään, niin jos saisit opetuksen järjestettyä, ei se olisi keneltäkään pois.
> 
> Kunhan et aliarvioi työmäärää!



Nostit tärkeitä pointteja keskusteluun. Minulla ei ole aiempaa opetuskokemusta eli en tiedä, millä vauhdilla keskiverto ihminen oppii kieliä. Ajattelen asiaa, kiitos.



Määränpää said:


> Eikä kaivata. Kuvittelisin että jos menisin täällä Suomessa portugalin kurssille, opettajana olisi todennäköisesti joku suomalainen joka ei osaisi portugalia täydellisesti. Riittää kun osaa opettaa sen mitä oppikirjassa lukee.



Ongelma on se, että et ole tutustunut brasilialaisten mentaliteettiin. Jos esittäytyisin ihmisille itseoppineeksi suomen kielen puhujaksi väittäen, etten ole koskaan ollut Suomessa ja opin siltikin kielen itsekseni, ei se kuulostaisi kovin luotettavalta. Tuntuu, että he eivät usko itseoppineisuutta. Ne perustellusti odottaa jokaiseen osaamiseen virallista, vuosia vienyttä, yliopistollista koulutusta. Se on kahtiajakoa. Pitää olla asunut siinä maassa monta vuotta opiskellen kieltä oppilaitoksessa taitavaksi puhujaksi asti, muuten sinua ei oteta vakavasti.

Tämän vuoksi huolestuttaa puute täydellistä osaamista.


----------



## Marko55

Olisi hienoa, jos voisit suorittaa yleisen kielitutkinnon (YKI-testin). Jos sinulla olisi tämä todistus, voisit osoittaa virallisesti, että osaat suomea erinomaisesti. Tässä tutkinnossa on neljä koetta:
puhuminen, kuullunymmärtäminen, kirjoittaminen, tekstinymmärtäminen

Näistä jokaisesta kokeesta voi saada arvosanaksi 1-6. Ylimmän tason kokeessa voi saada arvosanaksi 5 tai 6. Jos sinulla olisi tällainen todistus, se tarkoittaisi, että kielitaitosi olisi virallisesti lähellä äidinkielisen kielenpuhujan tasoa.

Valitettavasti tätä YKI-testiä ei voi suorittaa ulkomailla. Asiasta on keskusteltu, mutta ainakaan toistaiseksi se ei ole mahdollista:
Suomen houkuttelevuutta parantava laki ei etene opetusministeriössä

Kirjoitit:
"Puhutun suomen ymmärtäminen on aina ollut este. Opiskelujen aikanakaan en saanut harjoitella sitä kovin paljon."

YKI-testissäkin täytyy ymmärtää puhekieltä. Miten sinä olet harjoitellut puhekieltä? Oletko katsonut esim. suomenkielisiä videoblogeja Youtubesta? Niissä suomalaiset puhuvat puhekieltä.

Voisitko opettaa alkeistason suomea yhdelle henkilölle Skypen kautta? Jos hän olisi erittäin tyytyväinen opetukseesi, se varmasti innostaisi sinua jatkamaan opettajan työtä.


----------



## Leipurinen

Määränpää said:


> Eikä kaivata. Kuvittelisin että jos menisin täällä Suomessa portugalin kurssille, opettajana olisi todennäköisesti joku suomalainen joka ei osaisi portugalia täydellisesti. Riittää kun osaa opettaa sen mitä oppikirjassa lukee.



Totta on. Oma opettajani oli Yhdysvalloista kotoisin, eikä osannut täydellisesti. Pääsin kuitenkin nopeasti sujuvuuteen, ja nyt käytän suomen kieltä päivittäin työpaikalla.


----------

